# MSI Z87 GD45 vs GD65 (40$ difference premium)



## Flash (Aug 22, 2013)

I am set on buying a MSI Z87 board. While I was contemplating on getting the GD65 (I don't want to skimp on motherboards or PSU's), I noticed how the GD45 is 40$ cheaper. AFAIK, in terms of performance, the GD65 has 12 phases while the GD45 8 phases. I don't really know what exactly they mean, but it has something to do with the ability to OC?

Basically in terms of performance I would like to know if it's really worth paying the extra 40$ (190$ for the GD65 vs 150$ for the GD45).

Here are my other components, as I am aiming at building a best bang for the buck rig that will last me the next 3-4 years (just like my trusty E6750 w/ AMD 4870 lasted me the last 6 years).

I5 4670K - 240$
MSI Z87 GD45/65
MSI TF3 7950 - 260$
G.Skill Ripjaws X DDR-1600 CL9, 16GB - 128$
Samsung 840 SSD - 140$


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Aug 22, 2013)

If you want to safe money on a motherboard get Gigabytes Z87 UD3H if you want a mid tier board take the GD65.

UD3H and GD45 are the same price range in my opinion the UD3H is the better board.


----------



## Flash (Aug 22, 2013)

What are some aspects that make the UD3H a better board?


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Aug 23, 2013)

Has solid OC features like those found on much higher end boards. which is always a plus
Does well with memory overclocking which is hit or miss depending on board manufacturer 
Solid BIOS

And In general has a better warranty as well 3 / 2 year for MSI  3 / 3 For Gigabyte

but more importantly the

UD3H has some of the same features as the GD65 but is missing on the GD45 and a quick look at the motherboard layout on newegg shows that the Gigabyte also has a Sata power connector on the motherboard itself to help delivery power to the PCIe slots so greater stability with multi gpu system and its done in a way as to be easily hidden unlike the usual molex sticking straight up near the CPU socket on other designs

Essentially the Gigabyte has all the features for the GD65 but for much less, and offers more features than the GD45 for the same price.

Bit tech review was favorable 88
Tweaktown review was favorable 91

SO what it boils down to is if you want slightly better quality solid board the GD65 is great
However at your price point I would say the Z87 UD3H is the slightly better board overall.


----------



## cadaveca (Aug 23, 2013)

Flash said:


> I am set on buying a MSI Z87 board. While I was contemplating on getting the GD65 (I don't want to skimp on motherboards or PSU's), I noticed how the GD45 is 40$ cheaper. AFAIK, in terms of performance, the GD65 has 12 phases while the GD45 8 phases. I don't really know what exactly they mean, but it has something to do with the ability to OC?
> 
> Basically in terms of performance I would like to know if it's really worth paying the extra 40$ (190$ for the GD65 vs 150$ for the GD45).
> 
> ...



There is no *"GD"*45, just G45. I kind of think that *"D"* refers to the digital VRM the G*"D"*65 has. SATA differences, and OC features are the other differences between the two MSI GAMING boards.


UD3H isn't as geared towards gaming use, but my review should be up soon, and it is definitely worth looking at too.


----------



## springs113 (Aug 23, 2013)

cadaveca said:


> There is no *"GD"*45, just G45. I kind of think that *"D"* refers to the digital VRM the G*"D"*65 has. SATA differences, and OC features are the other differences between the two MSI GAMING boards.
> 
> 
> UD3H isn't as geared towards gaming use, but my review should be up soon, and it is definitely worth looking at too.



Don't forget the gd65 have 2 more sata ports, msata port, oc genie, multi bios switch, go to bios option.  Compared to the g45


----------



## Flash (Aug 23, 2013)

How exactly does the fully digital vram affects gaming performance or any other performance (except power consumption as stated in your review)?

G45 also has a msata port.

You mentioned in your review Dave that the g45 seem to be overpriced while the gd65 underpriced. But it seems that the performance of g45 is the same or higher.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Aug 23, 2013)

Flash said:


> How exactly does the fully digital vram affects gaming performance or any other performance (except power consumption as stated in your review)?



It better for power delivery when you are doing overclocking. That's about it really as far as I know. Doesn't effect gaming performance, just overall stability of the system.


----------



## cadaveca (Aug 23, 2013)

Flash said:


> How exactly does the fully digital vram affects gaming performance or any other performance (except power consumption as stated in your review)?



Powser consumption, and cooling required to keep the board cool when pushing overclocks.





Flash said:


> You mentioned in your review Dave that the g45 seem to be overpriced while the gd65 underpriced. But it seems that the performance of g45 is the same or higher.



What I meant to say, but perhaps did not say well, is that it seemed like the GD45 was overpriced, or the GD65 under-priced, at first glance. But, I was thinking that the same PCB was used, just the G45 has less on it. In reality, the boards are COMPLETELY different, from top to bottom, although they have some similar feature sets. That makes the price difference suitable in my eyes.

Now, today, there is a larger price difference between the two than when I reviewed them, so that comment is kind of out of place now. It's been almost a few months.


----------



## springs113 (Aug 23, 2013)

cadaveca said:


> Powser consumption, and cooling required to keep the board cool when pushing overclocks.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You are right when it comes to the pricing especially as i can obtain the gd65 for about 140+280 for the 4770k my my how things changed so rapidly.  Now hoping the next amd cards are on par with my 780.


----------



## Flash (Aug 23, 2013)

springs113 said:


> You are right when it comes to the pricing especially as i can obtain the gd65 for about 140+280 for the 4770k my my how things changed so rapidly.  Now hoping the next amd cards are on par with my 780.



140? Pcpartpicker has nothing even remotely to that price for gd64. It floats about 180 190 for gd65 and 150 155 for g45, both US and Canada


----------



## cadaveca (Aug 23, 2013)

Flash said:


> 140? Pcpartpicker has nothing even remotely to that price for gd64. It floats about 180 190 for gd65 and 150 155 for g45, both US and Canada



combo deals. most retailers have floating combo deals with board/CPU(by floating I mean the board used in the combo changes), with specific price points in mind, Usually you'll save $80-$100 buying a combo than buying separately. i7-4770K combos are supposed to be $500 and under, i5-4670K combos $400 and under.


----------



## springs113 (Aug 23, 2013)

I have access to a couple microcenter and performance pc.  Usually @MC the combo is generally any z87 board.


----------



## Flash (Aug 23, 2013)

Could I have a link to said combos and micro centrers?

I have not seen them at pcpartpicker

As of now, I am deliberating on the gd45. From your review, it scored the same score in terms of performance for different tests and even surpassed the gd65 in some (most important in the gaming section)

I don't think I'll have any use for such thing as oc button. Especially not an extra 2 data ports. (Will be using only 2-3 max)


----------



## springs113 (Aug 23, 2013)

Flash said:


> Could I have a link to said combos and micro centrers?
> 
> I have not seen them at pcpartpicker
> 
> ...



The bios switch is very helpful though and microcenter deals including the cpu are in store only unfortunately.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Aug 23, 2013)

Gigabyte UD3H + 4670K = $25 off = $375 instead of $400
Computer Parts, PC Components, Laptop Computers, L...

Gigabyte UD3H + 4770K = $25 off = $475 instead of $500
Computer Parts, PC Components, Laptop Computers, L...

MSI G45 Gaming + 4670K =$28 off = $366
Computer Parts, PC Components, Laptop Computers, L...

MSI G45 Gaming + 4770k = $28 off = $466
Computer Parts, PC Components, Laptop Computers, L...

MSI GD65 + 4770k = $28 off = $501
Computer Parts, PC Components, Laptop Computers, L...


----------



## springs113 (Aug 23, 2013)

I was using my cell and working at the same time.

here's mc

http://www.microcenter.com/site/brands/intel-processor-bundles.aspx

but as I have said before in store only.  a gd65+4770k would cost $434


----------



## Flash (Aug 23, 2013)

Sweet. Very jealous on whomever has access to MC.

Thanks for all the input


----------

